# Non-healthy food (Warning: Burger content)



## Akrin (May 9, 2006)

We have a bunch of threads about food that's healthy, but we need some about food that tastes good. 

So...What do you all like on your burgers?  

For me:
Cheddar cheese (as sharp as possible)
Bacon
Kosher dill pickles
Lettuce
A slice of fresh tomato from the garden
Ketchup


----------



## noodles (May 9, 2006)

Swiss Cheese
Bacon
Fried Onions
Jalapeno Peppers


----------



## rogue (May 9, 2006)

honey, but in the honey comb, amazing but hard to get. erm, perfectly cooked beef, king prawns, chinese aromatic duck loads lol


----------



## Leon (May 9, 2006)

it depends on the cut of meat. if it's Wendy's, i generally go for the Single or Double with cheese, and everything else... pickles, onions, tomatoes, mayo, ketchup, mustard.

if it's grilled by me on a hot day, then just a big, fat slice of tomato.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 9, 2006)

Provolone cheese
lots of meat
+1000 Bacon

I live for the true meatness.

I love in that burger king commercial it's like "bread, egg, MEAT, I'm like...oh...meat eh? lol


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 9, 2006)

huloumi cheese
polish kabanos
grilled tiger prawns 
Salted popcorn


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 9, 2006)

Abattoir Meat Feast Pizzas. Yes, every kind of meat under the planet with some token cheese and bread. And to think i was vegetarian a mere 3-4 years ago...

Kebab also tastes suprisingly good, despite being dirt.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 9, 2006)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Abattoir Meat Feast Pizzas. Yes, every kind of meat under the planet with some token cheese and bread. And to think i was vegetarian a mere 3-4 years ago...
> 
> Kebab also tastes suprisingly good, despite being dirt.


Kebab being the big meat sticks the people trim the stuff off and make a freaking kickass sandwich from? yeah that stuff owns.


----------



## Shikaru (May 9, 2006)

I am a man of simple burgers, I.E. Nothing on it, bun, burger, and that's me set. Cheese and other things just ruins perfectly good food in my opinion


----------



## bostjan (May 9, 2006)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Abattoir Meat Feast Pizzas. Yes, every kind of meat under the planet with some token cheese and bread. And to think i was vegetarian a mere 3-4 years ago...
> 
> Kebab also tastes suprisingly good, despite being dirt.




Damn, you put pizza on your burger?!


----------



## garcia3441 (May 9, 2006)

Provolone
Cheddar
Tomato
Pickles
Mustard
Mayo


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (May 19, 2006)

from top to bottom. the perfect burger.

bun
light dosage of mayo
1 sheet of lettuce to keep the bun dry
light dosage of catchup
onions
burger
cheese
light dosage of catchup
2nd sheet of lettuce
bottom bun

My perfect burger takes work, but my goal is to contain the sloppyness. revisions are welcomed.

I hate sloppy burgers that fall apart, esp b/c of shredded lettuce. the Big Mac sucks.

I've now posted in a crap load of the H&F threads.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (May 19, 2006)

Peanut butter, 'nuff said!


----------



## nyck (May 19, 2006)

noodles said:


> Swiss Cheese
> Bacon
> Fried Onions
> Jalapeno Peppers


Damn, you're my hero! That's my PERFECT burger!


----------



## Popsyche (May 19, 2006)

Big Kaiser roll
Bigger burger, somewhat cooked (E-Coli be damned!)
Blue Cheese
American cheese food product, whatever that is!
If not greasy enough, a little mayo. 

I'm getting hungry just thinking about that?

What place makes your favorite burger?


----------



## Shawn (May 19, 2006)

Meat lovers Pizza
Whopper w/cheese with Fries King Size
Wendy's Big Bacon Classic Double
Crab Rangoons
Fried Seafood
Chicken Parmigiana
Lasagna
Steak and Cheese subs
Oreo Ice Cream Pie


----------



## Popsyche (May 19, 2006)

Shawn said:


> Meat lovers Pizza
> Whopper w/cheese with Fries King Size
> Wendy's Big Bacon Classic Double
> Crab Rangoons
> ...



"now, that IS a tasty burger!"


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 19, 2006)

a plain Big Bacon Classic = \m/ mmmm I <3 +100000 bacon.


----------



## Shawn (May 22, 2006)

Popsyche said:


> "now, that IS a tasty burger!"


 I read it wrong, I thought he meant unhealthy *foods*, my bad.

As far as burgers go:

Toasted Keiser roll
Mayo
Bacon
Cheddar or Swiss cheese
Lettuce
Tomato
Onion 
Pickles

or this:

Ketchup
Mustard
Relish

depending the day.


----------



## bracky (May 22, 2006)

An onion ring
ham
lettuce
and barbque sauce
plus a medium cooked burger


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jun 3, 2006)

Just noticed this thread being about burgers! Ah!

Well, I love cheese and bacon on a good burger, onion rings, onions, lettuce, tomato etc are all good, as are the sauces, but it needs to have good cheese, good bacon and a burger that's cooked, but left pink on the inside and is juicy!

man...


----------



## Pooluke41 (Nov 14, 2011)

Human Flesh.


With Lettuce of Course. I'm no Savage.


----------



## Greatoliver (Nov 14, 2011)

Some big guns in this thread 

Mustard is essential. Not english mustard, but slightly milder stuff.

Or lots of chillies/tabasco.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 14, 2011)

Holy 5 Year Necrobump 

(I like most common unhealthy foods but a low expendable income and a sense of self control limit me to a very moderate intake - I may have some Chinese food once per week and the rest of the time is healthy. Ish.)


----------



## thedarkoceans (Nov 14, 2011)

onion rings
BBQ sauce
onion
bacon


----------



## youheardme (Nov 14, 2011)

We're gonna need some burger pictures in here stat... Let me be the first!


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Nov 14, 2011)

Al Qaeda Queso


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 14, 2011)

Lettuce
Lean meat burger
pickles
cheddar cheese
red onion
tomato
mayo

Simple.


----------



## broj15 (Nov 15, 2011)

little bit of mayo
blue cheese
bacon
bread and butter pickles OR my grandmothers home made zucchini relish.


----------



## Mordacain (Nov 15, 2011)

Personal favorite:

Kaiser Roll
Sauteed Mushrooms
Nicely made Turkey patty with a little rotisserie seasoning, worcester sauce & a little mushroom gravy 
Swiss & provolone


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 15, 2011)

CYBERSYN said:


> Lean meat burger





Men oñdoboy jadïm...


----------



## Asrial (Nov 15, 2011)

Bun
Homespiced ketchup
Pickles
Cornichos (small, salty pickles)
Baked tomato slices
Cheese
Beef with BBQ sauce core (yup)
Bacon
Bacon
Bacon
Lettuce
Fresh cucumber
Bacon
Chicken patty
Mustard
Chipotle spread
Miracle whip
Mayo (NOW we're ballin'!)
Bacon
Lettuce
Gyros
Lettuce
Mayo
Bun

Welcome to heart attack county! Good luck taking a bite of it.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 15, 2011)

Depends on the burger, but any of the following in various combinations...

Cheddar/Pepper Jack/Swiss/American cheese
Onions (grilled, raw, etc)
Bacon
Jalapeños
Pickles
Ketchup/mustard/mayo/bbq


----------



## Bevo (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey!

I don't eat meat but some of these sound amazing!
The poster above was right, post pic and or links!


----------



## Guitarmiester (Nov 15, 2011)

Cheddar or American Cheese
Babies
Bacon



Delicious.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Nov 20, 2011)

D-EJ915 said:


> Kebab being the big meat sticks the people trim the stuff off and make a freaking kickass sandwich from? yeah that stuff owns.



I think that's more like 'gyros' in the US which isn't made of quite such garbage as the doner kebabs are made of in the UK. I will admit, even though I know they are filled with god knows what and make you reek of garlic the day afterwards, sometimes a bit of doner meat is alright...


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Nov 26, 2011)

bun
cheese
cheese
cheese
cheese
cheese
bacon
bacon
bacon
bacon
bacon
bacon
meat
meat
meat
meat
meat
meat
bun


----------



## Lukifer (Nov 27, 2011)

Double bacon cheeseburger
Grilled onions
Jalapeno relish
Mustard


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 22, 2012)

Sharp White Cheddar. Really Sharp.
Bacon.
Lettuce
Lots of tomato. 
Crumbled Blue Cheese
Bacon
Bacon
Mayo
Ketchup
Fried Egg
Buttered Buns. 
Win.


----------



## avenger (Jan 23, 2012)

Pear/brie burgers are fucking great.


----------

